# Cidex



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Metricide 14 seems to be a good excel replacement. It an be found at dealmed.com for around $25 for a gallon I think

Craig


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

search for metricide 14 here. I have written extensively about it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

wakewalking said:


> was wondering what everyone thought about this as a replacement to excel, health concerns, does it need to be diluted, and where do you like to buy it?


I use this stuff. It works fantastic. A one gallon jug is only $10. Its very concentrated and needs only minimal dosage. No need to dilute or activate if you get the right stuff. Cheap and very affective


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I use Cidex as well. University stores here sells a gallon of 2.4% solution for $9.68.
Read the label and wash your hands after use. 

Use the search feature on the forum to pull more information, nonsense, useful discussions, mis-information, and dire warnings than you will care to read, but should. 

And, please people - keep in mind that the poster asked about Cidex. 
Not concentrated microscopy grade glutaraldehyde. 
We been there and done that thread too many times already.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I use Cidex as well. University stores here sells a gallon of 2.4% solution for $9.68.
> Read the label and wash your hands after use.
> 
> Use the search feature on the forum to pull more information, nonsense, useful discussions, mis-information, and dire warnings than you will care to read, but should.
> ...


yeah sometimes its hard to sift through everything to find what you really need.

i have heard about metricide 14 also, cidex seems to be the cheaper solution to buying all this excel though. i wish i knew the chem behind this stuff as I have no idea how these disinfectants also contribute to plant growth. I am looking up Glutaraldehyde right now.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wakewalking,

Seachem Excel has a concentration of 1.5% Glutaraldehyde; Cidex is a 2.4% concentration of Glut. Be careful not to accidentally overdose.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

wikipedia tells me:

A polymerized isomer of glutaraldehyde known as polycycloglutaracetal is a fertilizer for aquatic plants. It is claimed that it provides a bioavailable source of carbon for higher plants that is not available to algae. Though not marketed as such due to federal regulations, the biocidal effect of glutaraldehyde kills most algae at concentrations of 0.5–5.0 ppm.[vague] These levels are not harmful to most aquatic fauna and flora. Adverse reactions have been observed by some aquarists at these concentrations in some aquatic mosses, liverworts, and vascular plants. [4]

its crazy how perfect this solution is.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wakewalking,

I do know that my Val did not like my dosing Glut.

I buy 50% concentration Biological Grade Glut and dilute it to the concentration I like. 1 Liter costs me about $55 including HazMat shipping but I can make 33.333 liters of 1.5% concentration from it. So it costs me about $1.66 per liter to make Excel strengh.


----------



## rickilee (Jun 14, 2010)

*Cidex plus*

I got a quart of the cidex plus at 3.4% concentration and it came with a bottle of activator without a clue as to what it is??? Any ideas what's going on here? It says it won't even work until it's added to the quart bottle. But I don't think it had our uses in mind. To add or not to add, that is the question. Any help on that one? Rick Rickilee


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Toss the activator (really). You'll be fine. Dilute the Cidex to Excel strength using distilled water - I've done the same with Metricide - and you can keep to the directions for Excel. 1mL or so per 10g is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi rickilee,

+1 for kevmo911 comment; toss the activator.

To mix up 100 ml of Excel strength, use 44 ml of Cidex (@ 3.4%) and add 56 ml of water. That will give you 100 ml of Excel strength (1.5% concentration) Glut.

BTW if you have measuring spoons 1 teaspoon = 5 ml and 1 tablespoon = 15 ml


----------



## rickilee (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet and thanks a million. I've been using mass quantities of excel to quell the attack of the green monster. It's worked well with only a bit of die off of my mosses, and even wiped the black algae out. But mui expensivo. This should help on both fronts. Tanx again. Rick


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Cidex Plus contain alkaline glutaraldehyde.
Metricide14 contain buffered glutaraldehyde.

1. What is alkaline glutaraldehyde and
how can we tell that it is good 4 planted aq'.

2. Is the alkaline glutaraldehyde in CidexPlus
is buffered as well just like Metricide14.

3. What the MSDS say about other components
that may be in CidexPlus and relevant 2 planted.

Here in Israel there is no Metricide14,
all I could find so far is only CidexPlus 28.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

Although I'm not for certain, I think the buffering comes from the powder you add to activate the solution for disinfectfing. That powder we give to a pharmasist to dispose of properly

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Besides the fact that we don't use the Activator, the important information is in the Material Safety Data Sheets. MSDS
Even those aren't perfect as the Cidex I'm purchasing is 2.8% Glutaraldehyde in 4.7L bottles. 

Cidex
http://www.aspjj.com/sites/default/files/pdf/cidexactivated_msds.pdf
Glutaraldehyde 2.55 %

Metricide
http://www.metrex.com/msds/metrex/us/english/MetriCide.pdf
Glutaraldehyde 2.6%


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U outcast & dbosman.msu.edu.

Hi everyone,

Cidex Plus contain alkaline glutaraldehyde.
Metricide14 contain buffered glutaraldehyde.

1. What is alkaline glutaraldehyde and
how can we tell that it is good 4 planted aq'.

2. Is the alkaline glutaraldehyde in CidexPlus
is buffered as well just like Metricide14.

3. I read the the MSDS of CidexPlus but it said
nothing about other components that may be in
CidexPlus and may be relevant 4 planted aq'.

Here in Israel there is no Metricide14,
all I could find so far is only CidexPlus 28.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

When you purchase Cidex or Metricide you get two containers. The large bottle or jug doesn't have anything but glutaraldehyde in water and some inert ingredients. The ingredients are listed on the label. The activator has the other chemicals in it. They are listed on that label. We don't use the activator. 

Cidex 28 is good for it's labeled use for 28 days -after- the activator is added. We don't use the activator. 
Cidex and Metricide 14 are good for their labeled use for 14 days -after- the activator is added. We don't use the activator. 

Since you can't get Metricide, it doesn't matter what the activator contains. 

You're considering using a product for something it wasn't sold for. You have to decide if you are willing to try it for your self. In my opinion, if you have been happy with the results you get using Excel, you will be happy with the results you get from using the appropriate quantity of Cidex. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much dbosman.msu.edu,

U did clear with the post some clouds
that were here regarding the product.

Parallel to my learning quest here and
as well by reading at many other forums
I sent a mail to the local distributer here
in Israel in order to get more relevant
information regarding CidexPlus 28.

It is true that I have learned by browsing
that many people use Cidex and all is OK,
yet before the final diving I prefer 2 learn.








> Cidex 28 is good for it's labeled use for 28 days ...


Is it like milk, say after U open the bottle one
must use the all quantity in 28 days, it make
no sense here, SO what '28 days' really mean,
that just after 28 days the effect/strength is no
longer the same and it is actually useless.

After all for my needs here the 4 liter bottle
(1 gallon) of CidexPlus 28 should be enough
for 2-3 years, is the CidexPlus 28 will stay
good & effective for such a period of time.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Really, all this work to save a buck? Money is renewable, time is not.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

fusiongt said:


> Really, all this work to save a buck? Money is renewable, time is not.


...and learning is priceless.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

fusiongt said:


> Really, all this work to save a buck? Money is renewable, time is not.


I'd like to think that planted tanks at some level should be a joy for anyone who is interested, and not only a toy for the wealthy.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

globali said:


> Cidex Plus contain alkaline glutaraldehyde.
> Metricide14 contain buffered glutaraldehyde.


They are very much the same.

Glutaraldehyde is typically used as a disinfectant/sterilizer. It works poorly for that when in an acidic solution, but is shelf-stable. So that's how both are shipped, in acidic solution.

For both, you add an activator when ready to use for the intended purpose. The activator turns the solution alkaline. Glut then becomes an excellent disinfectant/sterilizer, but starts breaking down. The number in both products' names is how many days it will last after adding the activator, before it becomes too weak to adequately perform this task.

We do not use it for its intended purpose. So we throw away the activator, and consequently don't have to worry about it expiring.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Thank U very much fusiongt, thrak76 & Lucille.



Thank U very much DarkCobra,

Your explanations did help a lot, parallel
to my learning quest I'm about 2 try soon
‏steranios 2% MSDS, we don't have here
in Israel Cidex or Metricide.

I will try that on small bowl with plants
and if all will run smoothly I will use
that in the 300 liter planted aquarium.


----------



## Lola (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi
I wonder if you can help me.. I got cidex 2% 
How can I dilute it to reach to excel concentration.. and is it harmful for fish?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Lola said:


> Hi
> I wonder if you can help me.. I got cidex 2%
> How can I dilute it to reach to excel concentration.. and is it harmful for fish?


Hi @Lola

To mix up 100 ml of Excel strength, use 75 ml of Cidex (@ 2.0%) and add 25 ml of water. That will give you 100 ml of Excel strength (1.5% concentration) Glut.

BTW if you have measuring spoons 1 teaspoon = 5 ml and 1 tablespoon = 15 ml 

As for if Cidex 2% is safe for fish I do not know. Possibly another member on the forum can answer that for you. -Roy


----------



## Lola (Sep 22, 2021)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Lola
> 
> To mix up 100 ml of Excel strength, use 75 ml of Cidex (@ 2.0%) and add 25 ml of water. That will give you 100 ml of Excel strength (1.5% concentration) Glut.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## Lola (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi...
Excuse me.. you said you use cidex 2.6% 1ml/gallon.. or you meant for 10 gallons?about 40 litres?
Flourish excel was 1.5% and I dose it 5ml for 100 litres... That is a far diluted dose than yours ... Does that mean using high dose like yours don't cause much harm to fish and plants?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lola said:


> Hi...
> Excuse me.. you said you use cidex 2.6% 1ml/gallon.. or you meant for 10 gallons?about 40 litres?
> Flourish excel was 1.5% and I dose it 5ml for 100 litres... That is a far diluted dose than yours ... Does that mean using high dose like yours don't cause much harm to fish and plants?


Excel "was" 1.5%... it is now 2.5-ish percent. Check your bottle.

Yes approx. 1ml/gal Metricide 14 .
Actually 30ml/40b tank.
30ml/151 (really less liquid) liters
People have used much higher doses.


Under about 1/2ml/gallon the bba just laughs at you.
The routine was 2 days dosed, 1 day rest. Repeat. for "me".
Other opinions in favor of acclimating.




__





How much metricide 14 ? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


Was wondering how much metricide 14 I could safely dose in my 58 gallon planted aquarium? I have been doing 10 ml of straight met 14 but I recently put a new light on the tank and can see algae



www.aquariumadvice.com





I don't have vals, shrimp,or discus
I have killed 2 fish. One suffering from columnaris. One a golden algae eater who may have experienced getting a full shot poured on it. Whatever it was seemed to be a very unfortunate fluke on an old fish.
I've learned to be more cautious when adding it.


----------

